# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  William Bouguereau

## Michigan2005

1825 - 1905

Bougeuereau eshte nje nga piktoret me te mire te anatomise njerezore. Gjalleria qe i ka dhen ai pikturave eshte, per mua, mahnitese! 

Ngjyrat dhe drita me len nje shije te kendshme nga pikturat e tij. Por nuk jane vetem keto karakteristika te artit te piktures qe e bejn vepren e tij madheshtore, Damien Bartoli e ka pershkruar me se miri duke then: "Bouguereau captured the soul of youth."

Por mos me besoni mua, shikojini vete veprat e tij, shikojeni vete menyren se si ai e "ka kapur" shpirtin e rinise.

----------


## Michigan2005

la charite

----------


## Michigan2005

Le Ravissement de Psyche

----------


## Michigan2005

Au Bord du Ruisseau

----------


## marsela

_Shume te bukura! Ke bere mire qe nuk i ke zvogluar
Ate te paren e kam pasur njeher e nje kohe ne avatar.
Ngjajne si fotografi nga perpunimi e paraqitja e hollsive.._

----------


## Fiori

Pershendetje

Se pari te pergezoj ne lidhje me temen. Eshte e rendesishme, per dashamiresit e artit te njihen me rryma te ndryshme dhe me krijues te vecante. 

Gjithsesi, do te lutesha te mos postoje kaq shume foto ne forum (e kam permendur dhe me pare kete lutje). 

Fakti eshte se tema te tilla kane tendenca te kthehen thjesht ne galeri pa asnje informacion te ri apo vlere per lexuesin. Eshte e lehte te gjesh fotografi te pikturave ne internet, ndaj dhe nganjehere thjesht lidhjet do te mjaftonin. 

Arsyeja tjeter eshte shpejtesia e faqes. Faqet e forumit shfletohen nga shume vizitore dhe nuk jane faqe statike, pra permbajtja eshte gjithmone ne ndryshim. Ngarkesa e fotove zvogelon shpejtesine e hapjes se faqes. 

Nuk dua ta keqkuptosh kete mesazh, pasi nuk te drejtohet vetem ty, vura re dhe nje teme tjeter ne forum qe sikur morri vrap vetem me postime te ketij lloji  :buzeqeshje:  Gjithashtu une jam vete e apasionuar pas cdo lloj arti qe egziston mbi toke dhe nq se do e shikoja kete si nje mundesi per zhvillimin e artit (etj) nuk do e merrja si nje rrugezgjidhje.


Respekte


Fiori

----------

